# Leases went up a lot this year



## Son (Mar 4, 2007)

1268 acres total and the price increased 1213.00 over last years price. Averages out to approximately 8.55 per acre.  Anybody else experiencing the same?


----------



## TIMSCHC (Mar 4, 2007)

*lease prices*

 i lease land from plum creek they went up from1,100.00 to 1,873.00 on 138 acres good thing i have 3 other tracks of land to hunt


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Mar 4, 2007)

Yep,   ours went up $2.00 extra an acre..


----------



## Son (Mar 4, 2007)

*leases prices up*

And the papers say the figure given on this advance notice is approximate. The figure may be even higher when they finish an acreage survey using Gps. 
Just glad we don't camp on the property cause it's now a camp is 200.00 per acre plus 200.00 per camper, roofed dwelling etc.. And maybe more if you have electricity and water. And they mention a charge to have food plots. You would think they would allow that free because it's already cost plus labor to the lessee and makes their property more attractive to hunters, feeds wildlife, game and nongame. Just good management free to them.
And just think, the first lease I had in the early 1970's was only .25 per acre


----------



## Twenty five ought six (Mar 4, 2007)

yep, we're paying basically $12.00 an acre from Plum Creek.

don't know what we're going to about the two campers that folks use.

when we first starting leasing this property, it was $2.50 an acre.


----------



## Robk (Mar 4, 2007)

here's an idea.... get all the other lease holder in the state to take a year or two off from hunting and see what it does to the land prices... 
Rob


----------



## j_seph (Mar 4, 2007)

*Complaining will get you no where*

If you don't pay it then someone else will! Thats the sad part the worst part is it ain't going to get no cheaper


----------



## Son (Mar 5, 2007)

*leases*



> get all the other lease holder in the state to take a year or two off from hunting and see what it does to the land prices...
> Rob



That would work, But don't hold ya breath cause there's too many who wouldn't stick with ya.
The same folks who try to outbid and/or undermine established clubs with higher offers would snatch up prime properties quick.
Large business rents properties to entertain clients, one such firm has already tried to lease from under us.

Looks like leasing as we've known it, has gone down the tubes. Next thing they will come up with will probably be trophy fees.


----------



## dixie (Mar 5, 2007)

We've paid 10.00 a acre for a long time, I look for ours to go up next year.


----------



## muddy_feet (Mar 5, 2007)

I would rather pay higher prices than an out of stater/towner come in a buy it and start a private plantation.


----------



## archertri (Mar 5, 2007)

FYI...Ours from Plum Creek also up dramatically..about $14.5/acre now + the $200 per camper and all other items mentioned in this strand.  Funny thing with us is 1/2 was clear cut harvested 3 yrs ago and the remainder is also already marked for harvesting.  They come each year in the first two weeks of November (yes...Nov) and survey to determine harvest trees or not.


----------



## grim (Mar 5, 2007)

I've noticed that people are starting to make a business out of speculating/flipping leased land.  A guy will go out and lease a piece of property out from under the hunters using it at the time, and then turn around and mark it way up to make a profit.  These individuals usually have multiple leases.  These are many times our fellow hunters.


----------



## Son (Mar 5, 2007)

*leases prices up*

Opps, My math was way off, but I found my mistake. Our property went up over 1600 bucks from last years price. Then there's insurance we buy.



> starting to make a business out of speculating/flipping leased land. A guy will go out and lease a piece of property out from under the hunters using it at the time, and then turn around and mark it way up to make a profit


I first noticed people doing this in Alabama, Bulloch Co. back in the late 1980's.
We also lost a Macon Co. lease at Tanyard Creek, Warrior Stand just outside of Tuskeegee to White Oak Plantation. (can't remember the exact year, but around 1987 or so) A Bo Pitman outdealed us with Sedgefield Plantion, the owners. Lucky for us, a person with inside knowledge warned up beforehand, so we could find another place before hunting season. We discovered it was a secret, nobody was going to let us know until we went to pay for the property we had since 1974 or so. I've noticed Pitman and Whiteoak Plantation featured on the outdoor channels, portraited as an outstanding outdoorsman, sportsman etc.. I have a different view and wont watch a video with him in it. The 2400 acre property he beat us out of sold in about three or four years, so he didn't have it long. Undermining is the one thing we shouldn't have helping to up prices.


----------



## lakelbr (Mar 5, 2007)

One of the reasons is taxes in the smaller counties;  I have 93 acres in Warren Co. and taxes went from $820/yr to $1600 this year.  Historically, you look for the hunting rights to at least pay for the taxes.  And there are people "flipping" leases.  Happened to me on 300 acres bordering mine.  My lease was with International Paper(which sold) and the lease apparently didn't follow to the new owner and they leased it again.  Told me tough luck.


----------



## TEEJAY (Mar 5, 2007)

i like your idea about taking a year off and letting the timber/landowners swallow their greedy tongues. as for the opinion that if you do not pay it someone else will?? i couldnt disagree more. that is like saying well i better buy this 20k dollar truck for 30k because someone will get it. a sucker is born every even day. fortuantely i was born on an odd day!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## j_seph (Mar 5, 2007)

*It will continue to happen no matter what day u were born *



TEEJAY said:


> i like your idea about taking a year off and letting the timber/landowners swallow their greedy tongues. as for the opinion that if you do not pay it someone else will?? i couldnt disagree more. that is like saying well i better buy this 20k dollar truck for 30k because someone will get it. a sucker is born every even day. fortuantely i was born on an odd day!!!!!!!!!!



There are so many people out there looking for clubs and leases that have lost theirs. These people will gladly take the lease payment even if they have to add more people just so they have a place to hunt thats not on public land. Just facts my friend Supply and Demand and right now the demand is a lot higher than the supply.


----------



## whitetailaddict (Mar 6, 2007)

j_seph said:


> There are so many people out there looking for clubs and leases that have lost theirs. These people will gladly take the lease payment even if they have to add more people just so they have a place to hunt thats not on public land. Just facts my friend Supply and Demand and right now the demand is a lot higher than the supply.




i disagree, hunter numbers are dropping fast. i believe  one of the reasons for this is higher prices. alot of the people looking for leases probably were priced out of theirs. alot of hunters will not pay or can't afford these higher prices. if we don't take a stand there is no telling how much we will be paying within just 5 years. like some have already stated i'm thinking of getting back into fishing a little more. i will just hunt a few wma's to put some meat in the freezer.


----------



## Twenty five ought six (Mar 6, 2007)

When our Plum Creek property was owned by Georgia Pacific, the local forester who handled the leases (good old days) told me that they had a standing offer to lease all 400,000 plus acres from one entity at the going GP rate, so they could broker the leases.

GP wouldn't do it because they thought it would create too many bad feelings, although there was substantial cost in the administration.

We are pricing people out of our lease, but I don't know what to do about it.  As the man says, pay the price or leave.


----------



## james (Mar 7, 2007)

*land to high*

600 ac Jasper Co. went from $16.00 to $17.00 per ac. this year. 1_ 8 PT. 1-7 Pt. & 3 does
$6.00 per ac  would be a fair price.


----------



## whchunter (Mar 8, 2007)

*High Cost of Leases*

What really chaps by butt is that after paying thru the nose, the owner doesn't respect the hunting club. During prime hunting season they may allow timber cutting, pine straw raking, timber cruising or what ever to take place during this time. You've just paid prime money to hunt but have to contend with these infractions which limit your ability to hunt the whole tract, disrupt your hunt, change the deer patterns, open up visibility from public roads for poochers, destroy food plots, destroy club roads, cut locks, leave gates open or torn down allowing easy access to club members property etc.  And all the owners say is well that's tough, if you don't like it leave. Someone else will pick it up and I'll make more money.
  I also believe that QDM is one of the factors which will eventually put the little man out of the sport of hunting.  Counties are being pushed to do this and evenually it will become required state wide. Once it is I predict that you will see a distinct rise in bigger racked bucks since no one will then be allowed to shot the smaller bucks. As it exists now you may have a QDM program but if your tract is small and you neighbor doesn't your QDM program is limited. Property/Leases which have a history of QDM and can show harvest of quality deer e.g. 130-140 can and do demand higher prices. Hunters have become horn/antler crazy and I believe they may live to regret it. It's all about the almighty dollar. Just look at the HB 466 which deals with hunting over bait. This bill has been introduced several times and hasn't passed yet BUT I would wager that it eventually will pass and when it does it won't be a clean bill. When passed it will be limited to specific persons of wealth and/or include a cost to the hunter to be able to hunt over bait. When I first saw a HB it included language requiring anyone hunting over bait to buy a mechanical feeder. The current bill is specific to only land owners and requires shooters to purchase stamps and permits. No one is sure who would enforce these requirements but hopefully you see where this is going. Politicians are being baited by everyone with promises of paybacks and in the end it is the hunter who continues to pay the cost.

Sorry for this being so long, I guess it just hit a sore spot.


----------



## j_seph (Mar 8, 2007)

*Make the whole state QDM*

 
If that was done that would mean all lands were created almost equal. So the lease prices would not go up due to this piece or that piece is under QDM regs. It wouldn't matter then if you had 100 acres or 2000 acres you would still have an almost equal price

whitetailaddict
Do a search on here as to how many people are looking for leases, useuly when one post the usually got  2 or more people looking. Thats just of the people that are members of this site. How many more lost their leases tat are not members here. I found one website saying that there were 24,120 acres in GA If most clubs had 50 acres per member then that would be 482 people looking for leases that lost theirs. What about the other companies thats sold out?


----------



## jay archer (Mar 9, 2007)

*hunters are  being leased out*

leases are expensive and as long as there are hunters in Georgia the land leases will continue to rise because the next hunter will pay the high dollar prices.  For example I Hunted on a piece of land in Hancock County back several years ago it was $1.75 per acre pretty much grew up on the property.  Now 20 years later before we lost the lease we were paying right at $20 and acre.  Dont get me wrong it was great property however we got priced out.  Rode by there the other weekend and spoke to a guy that is hunting on the property now and they have the same number of club members at 26.  However their club dues are $1850 were when we were forced out we were only paying $675 per member.  you do the math. 

Pulled out n old GON magazine of mine from 1995, land at that time in Hancock County was running around $300 per acre to buy.  Now the same land just 12 years later is priced at approximately $2800 per acre.


----------

